# LagSpikes bei FritzBox - Wlan



## PKTeddy (10. April 2015)

Heyho,

 

ich wende mich mal ans Forum, weil mir echt langsam die Ideen ausgehen. 

 

Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen das Problem, dass mein Wlan enorm ätzende LagSpikes beim Zocken hat. 

Das äußert sich meist folgendermaßen: Alles, sowohl Ping als auch Spielperfomance läuft normal aber alle 20-30 Sekunden bleibt z.B. Diablo oder LoL 3 Sekunden hängen und alle Aktionen werden

danach innerhalb 1er Sekunde abgefrühstückt. Allerdings ohne dass der Ping irgendwie hochspringt. Wie das zu einer Unspielbarkeit in Onlinespielen führt, ist wohl offensichtlich. Videos gucken usw. bleibt allerdings bisher von Problemen verschont seltsamerweise.

Ich habe auch nebenbei einmal den TaskManager mit Netzwerkstatistik nebenbei beobachtet. Es bleibt normal und sobald der Lagg auftaucht zeigt er keine Netzwerkaktivität an (Also eine Lücke im Graphen) und kurz darauf kommt dann der riesen Spike auch auf dem Graphen.

 

Nun habe ich schon einiges probiert. Von Werkeinstellungsreset bis zu Regedits ala TCPNoDelay..

Das Problem besteht nur beim Wlan, bei Kabel ist alles normal. Nur leider ist aufgrund der Lage des Routers mit meiner Familie keine Einigung zu erzielen was Lankabel angeht.

Auch ausschließen würde ich, dass es an etwas anderem als der FritzBox liegt, da das Problem auch bei meiner XboxOne auftritt. 

 

Dinge die ich persönlich am Router eingestellt habe:
- Gewisse Portöffnung sowohl bei UDP und TCP

- UPnP

- Priorisierung meines PCs sowie der Xbox

 

Systeminfos:

 

Win8.1

i5 4570

GTX770 

AsRock H87 Pro 4

 

Netzwerkgedöns:

FritzBox 7270 mit neuester Firmware

AVM-Wlan Stick N

 

Hoffe ihr habt Ideen oder 'ne Lösung. Ich bin mittlerweile nur noch ratlos. Sollten Angaben fehlen, eben ansprechen. Ich versuch mein möglichstes an Informationen beizusteuern.


----------



## Tikume (11. April 2015)

Mal den Kanal gewechselt?


----------



## PKTeddy (11. April 2015)

Habe ich schon gemacht. :/


----------



## PKTeddy (11. April 2015)

Habe jetzt mal per Dlan-Repeater versucht.. Der Lag besteht immer noch.


----------

